# Nice Batch of Cheese



## link (Mar 26, 2016)

Let me start with some praise first.

I ordered some supplies form Todd (A-Maze-N Products) because I was out and wanted to smoke some cheese this weekend (and other items). I placed the order Monday morning at 9:50 AM. By 10:05 I had order confirmation and shipping confirmation with a tracking number.

Everything arrived Wednesday afternoon. This kind of service cannot be beat. Thanks Todd!













Supplies.jpg



__ link
__ Mar 26, 2016






OK so on to the cheese, I got everything cut up (yeah there is a joke in here but no) and in the smoker. This is 3 lbs of White cheddar, 4 lbs of Sharp Cheddar, 1 lbs Swiss and 1 lb Monterey Jack. My A-Maze-N Tube smoker going with apple pellets. Bottom shelf is a bunch of Pablano peppers just because and once this was going I thought what the hell and added 1 1/2 dozen hard boiled eggs (not pictured).













Strating.jpg



__ link
__ Mar 26, 2016






Three hours later. I will Vac Seal these today.













Finished.jpg



__ link
__ Mar 26, 2016






Rolling Smoke













Smoke.jpg



__ link
__ Mar 26, 2016






Thanks for looking.

Link


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice looking cheese!

The color is perfect!

Great job!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks great Link!! nice batch you had there 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## b-one (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice looking cheese!Thumbs Up


----------



## bigtree (Mar 31, 2016)

I never thought about smoking cheese.I'llhave to try it.


----------



## tropics (Mar 31, 2016)

link that looks great wait till ya see the color develop.

Richie


----------



## wade (Mar 31, 2016)

Looks good. Now for the wait. It will need 3+ weeks for the flavours to mellow. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## link (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks Guys. Wade waiting is the hardest part. I usually wait 2 months before opening it. I have found this is when I like it the best.


----------



## wade (Mar 31, 2016)

I agree with you - it can be tough to wait. The smoked cheese I am selling now is about 3 months old. It started off as bog-standard catering mature cheddar but in the 3 months since it was smoked it has developed a lovely deep rounded flavour.


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice looking cheese, good color.

Got to try apple.

                           Ed


----------

